# Website is up!! Woop!!



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Finally got the website finished, just published it!   :dance:

Let me know what you think! Hope to get the word out  Now I need a logo. Any ideas on where I can make a good one? Or have one made..?

Well, here it is. Hopefully I get everything added. Will get my own domain here soon, too 

www.fivegoatfarm.weebly.com


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks great! Been waiting for that 'Coming Soon' to be a reality!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks! I would have gotten it finished sooner, but I have been waiting for papers to come, then I would forget about it, remember it, then work on it a little more... LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Pam


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Your site looks great! Napolean makes me smile, he looks like a Napolean


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you! He's even cuter when he isn't shaved, but STINKY!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

good job. I haven't even started on one yet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks nice Sydney! :thumb:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks so much Kylee!


----------

